# [RISOLTO]Mi manca xorg.conf

## Soulless6.3

Come da titolo kde,kdm e tutto funziona alla perfezione ma quando vado su /etc/X11 c' e' solo xorg.conf.example ma non xorg.conf...

Che fine ha fatto?Last edited by Soulless6.3 on Sat Dec 22, 2007 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> Come da titolo kde,kdm e tutto funziona alla perfezione ma quando vado su /etc/X11 c' e' solo xorg.conf.example ma non xorg.conf...
> 
> Che fine ha fatto?

 

è normale che sia così, di default non ti viene installato nessun xorg.conf, sta a te crearlo partendo da xorg.conf.example sulla base delle tue necessità.

----------

## Soulless6.3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   Come da titolo kde,kdm e tutto funziona alla perfezione ma quando vado su /etc/X11 c' e' solo xorg.conf.example ma non xorg.conf...
> 
> Che fine ha fatto? 
> 
> è normale che sia così, di default non ti viene installato nessun xorg.conf, sta a te crearlo partendo da xorg.conf.example sulla base delle tue necessità.

 

Quindi devo transformare xorg.conf.example in xorg.conf o posso fare anche uno xorg.conf di 5 righe?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   

> Quindi devo transformare xorg.conf.example in xorg.conf o posso fare anche uno xorg.conf di 5 righe?

 

come preferisci, sei libero di fare quello che vuoi con Gentoo e xorg.conf.example è solo un esempio e nulla di più.

----------

## lordalbert

dalla versione 7.3 xorg dovrebbe autoconfigurarsi se non c'è il file xorg.conf... e quindi andare senza problemi anche senza  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Soulless6.3 wrote:*   Come da titolo kde,kdm e tutto funziona alla perfezione ma quando vado su /etc/X11 c' e' solo xorg.conf.example ma non xorg.conf...
> 
> Che fine ha fatto? 
> 
> è normale che sia così, di default non ti viene installato nessun xorg.conf, sta a te crearlo partendo da xorg.conf.example sulla base delle tue necessità.

 

si', ma il punto è che funziona anche se non ha configurato nulla  :Wink: 

Ora, d'accordo che - come detto sopra - adesso si autocnfigura 'runtime', pero' mi chiedo: ma dove lo carica il file 'temporaneo' ? Cosi', tanto per dargli un'occhiata  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Soulless6.3

L-ho configuratoro con xorgconfigure.

Non mi ero accorto ci fosse una guida a riguardo, vi chiedo scusa.

Grazie delle risposte.

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ora, d'accordo che - come detto sopra - adesso si autocnfigura 'runtime', pero' mi chiedo: ma dove lo carica il file 'temporaneo' ? Cosi', tanto per dargli un'occhiata 
> 
> 

 

Prima di leggere questa tua domanda avevo sempre pensato che l'autoconfigurazione fosse tutta in memoria mentre adesso non mi sembra folle l'idea di una sorta di /proc/config.gz per xorg ... (dubito che ci sia però)

----------

## koma

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Ora, d'accordo che - come detto sopra - adesso si autocnfigura 'runtime', pero' mi chiedo: ma dove lo carica il file 'temporaneo' ? Cosi', tanto per dargli un'occhiata 
> 
>  
> 
> Prima di leggere questa tua domanda avevo sempre pensato che l'autoconfigurazione fosse tutta in memoria mentre adesso non mi sembra folle l'idea di una sorta di /proc/config.gz per xorg ... (dubito che ci sia però)

 

il /proc/config.gz è la configurazione del kernel non centra nulla  :Wink:  per generare la configurazione puoi usare lshw (lshw -x oppure  -X)

----------

## Kernel78

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*   Ora, d'accordo che - come detto sopra - adesso si autocnfigura 'runtime', pero' mi chiedo: ma dove lo carica il file 'temporaneo' ? Cosi', tanto per dargli un'occhiata 
> 
>  
> 
> Prima di leggere questa tua domanda avevo sempre pensato che l'autoconfigurazione fosse tutta in memoria mentre adesso non mi sembra folle l'idea di una sorta di /proc/config.gz per xorg ... (dubito che ci sia però) 
> ...

 

lo so, semplicemente facevo un parallelo tra il kernel e xorg, quando nel kernel è abilitato il supporto per /proc/config.gz in quel file puoi trovare la configurazione attuale del kernel e ipotizzavo che magari anche xorg (quando autoconfigurato) potesse sfruttare un meccanismo simile ...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Credo che per l'autoconfigurazione sfrutti in qualche modo xrandr.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> si', ma il punto è che funziona anche se non ha configurato nulla 
> 
> Ora, d'accordo che - come detto sopra - adesso si autocnfigura 'runtime', pero' mi chiedo: ma dove lo carica il file 'temporaneo' ? Cosi', tanto per dargli un'occhiata 

 

ho letto e riletto la tua frase più volte, ma sinceramente non ne ho capito il senso; puoi per cortesia spiegare meglio il senso di "ma dove lo carica il file temporaneo?", grazie.

----------

## codadilupo

banale: se si autoconfigura, da qualche parte scriverà pure i parametri. Dove ?

Coda

----------

## koma

uhhh mi sa che mi è venuto in mente!

```
HPK ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i config |grep Using

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

HPK ~ #     
```

 =)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> banale: se si autoconfigura, da qualche parte scriverà pure i parametri. Dove ?

 

banale: ma perchè ha bisogno di scrivere un file temporaneo? mi spiego, se X11 esegue un'autoconfigurazione dell'hardware e determina runtime i parametri di cui necessita, perchè poi dovrebbe scriverli in un file temporaneo per poi rileggerli? se già li conosce non ha senso ne salvarli in un file di configurazione temporaneo, ne tanto meno ri-leggeri. a che serveribbe quindi tutto ciò? a nulla, è solo uno spreco di VM e cicli macchina. soprattutto  se lo scopo dell'autoconfigurazione è quello di sgravare l'utente finale dal crearsi a mano il file di configurazione non ha senso *generarne uno nuovo* (per poi rileggerlo?!?   :Mad:  )

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> HPK ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep -i config |grep Using
> 
> ...

 

nota: un "grep Using\ config\ file /var/log/Xorg.0.log" credo sia sufficiente   :Wink:  piuttosto che usare le pipe e concatenare diverse sessioni di grep.

----------

## codadilupo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   banale: se si autoconfigura, da qualche parte scriverà pure i parametri. Dove ? 
> 
> banale: ma perchè ha bisogno di scrivere un file temporaneo? mi spiego, se X11 esegue un'autoconfigurazione dell'hardware e determina runtime i parametri di cui necessita, perchè poi dovrebbe scriverli in un file temporaneo per poi rileggerli? se già li conosce non ha senso ne salvarli in un file di configurazione temporaneo, ne tanto meno ri-leggeri. a che serveribbe quindi tutto ciò? a nulla, è solo uno spreco di VM e cicli macchina. soprattutto  se lo scopo dell'autoconfigurazione è quello di sgravare l'utente finale dal crearsi a mano il file di configurazione non ha senso *generarne uno nuovo* (per poi rileggerlo?!?   )

 

questo pero' significa che l'utente non puo' sapere con che configurazione sta girando il server... non mi pare comodo  :Wink: 

Non dico che xorg debba scriversi un file per poi leggerlo, ma che dovrebbe scriverlo si'!

Coda

----------

## koma

Bhe la folosofia di linux non dovrebbe essere anche

io faccio qualcosa e so cosa sto facendo e se lancio un programma so cosa fa.

?

Non è leale da parte di xorg non dirci che configurazione usa  :Very Happy: 

cmq penso che usi 

```
X -configure
```

 per creare la configurazione

----------

## !equilibrium

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> questo pero' significa che l'utente non puo' sapere con che configurazione sta girando il server... non mi pare comodo 

 

*comodo* per fare cosa? il log di X11 ti dice esattamente i moduli di Xorg caricati e le modalità che utilizza; quali altre informazioni vorresti conoscere?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Non dico che xorg debba scriversi un file per poi leggerlo, ma che dovrebbe scriverlo si'!

 

non per sollevare una polemica, ma esattamente perchè dovrebbe scriverlo? l'utente finale che cosa se ne farebbe? non riesco a comprendere il motivo di questa tua richiesta, fammi un esempio pratico (e realmente utile) in cui necessiti di tale file (così magari ci capiamo meglio).

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non è leale da parte di xorg non dirci che configurazione usa

 

???? ma se tutto quello che fa viene scritto nei logs...   :Rolling Eyes: 

esattamente cosa nasconde Xorg? ancora non mi è chiaro questo aspetto sinceramente.

----------

## koma

un esempio? Semplice!

ho 3 computer con la stessa configurazione su 2 però non parte xorg su uno invece sì.

ma la configurazione se l'è creata da solo quindi non posso "portarla" se non spulciandomi tutto il log e inserendo moduli e impostazioni a mano.

----------

## codadilupo

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Non dico che xorg debba scriversi un file per poi leggerlo, ma che dovrebbe scriverlo si'! 
> 
> non per sollevare una polemica, ma esattamente perchè dovrebbe scriverlo? l'utente finale che cosa se ne farebbe? non riesco a comprendere il motivo di questa tua richiesta, fammi un esempio pratico (e realmente utile) in cui necessiti di tale file (così magari ci capiamo meglio).

 

Ecco, non per fare polemica, ma questo 'funziona e non chiedere come' mi ricorda altri sistemi operativi, non certo GNU/Linux  :Razz: 

Je costa tanto non farmi leggere tutto un file di log solo per sapere cosa carica ? E chi questo è utente finale che non se ne fa nulla del file di configurazione ? Mia sorella, che usa windows, o la mia ragazza, che usa OSX ? O forse dovrei essere io, che uso GNU/Linux ? Com'e' che da un po' di tempo a questa parte c'e' tutta questa voglia di dicotomia tra sviluppo e utenza ?

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> non per sollevare una polemica, ma esattamente perchè dovrebbe scriverlo? l'utente finale che cosa se ne farebbe? non riesco a comprendere il motivo di questa tua richiesta, fammi un esempio pratico (e realmente utile) in cui necessiti di tale file (così magari ci capiamo meglio).
> 
> 

 

Prima di leggere questa discussione non avevo nemmeno preso in considerazione l'eventualità che potesse venir scritto un file ma mi è venuto in mente che anche il kernel (se opportunamente configurato) scrive un file (ok, è una cosa virtuale ecc ecc) con la sua configurazione (/proc/config.gz), il meccanismo e le finalità potrebbero essere accomunabili ...

----------

